

Ask HN: Will you steal my idea? - dave_sid

If I show my web app on HN, and it gains some interest, what's to stop some hot-shot start-ups putting a team of developers onto something similar before mine has the chance to take off?
======
cl8ton
Nothing will stop someone from copying your idea.

But consider this, no matter what your idea is, there are at least 3 people
doing the same thing and closer to launching than you!

~~~
dave_sid
who are they and where do they live? seriously tho, is this a general paranoia
that most developers have and is the answer that there's no point in worrying
as there's nothing you can do?

